# Some of my birds



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Love the one with the beak open ready to dive into the food.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds Pip.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Thanks man!


Looks like you have Tobacco stems for nesting, Yes?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes tobacco stems it is!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Yes tobacco stems it is!


Where did you get them, did you break them into smaller pieces and did you or the birds make the nest? Just curious.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

hey i remember those birds!!! looking good erick


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah San Diego! There doing amazing! Quit the little egg factories. Raker man I got the stems from the pigeon suply company there in CT. The birds made the nest all themselfs!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sandiego said:


> hey i remember those birds!!! looking good erick


Jun did some of those come from your loft?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

All of them did! Jun is my Pigeon Guru!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's why that grizzle bird looked familiar! That's Jun spreading his love for the sport.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking birds and yes that one is ready to eat...Can any critters fit through your wires or do you have it overlaid with something I can't see--but really nice looking birds and those babies are adoreable....c.hert


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL! So far nohing can get in. . . . . . . I had an opossum sitting on the top trying to get in. But it only made that mistake once. its chain link so nothing can get in!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> Yeah San Diego! There doing amazing! Quit the little egg factories. Raker man I got the stems from the pigeon suply company there in CT. The birds made the nest all themselfs!


Pip, Whats the name of the company in CT. I don't think I have heard of that one?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

New England Pigeon SUppliy Company
www.nepigeonsupplies.com


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> New England Pigeon SUppliy Company
> www.nepigeonsupplies.com


Thanks Pip! Could you send me the link to them? Forget it, I saw you had it in your post........lol


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Good looking birds Pip, is that RC a Sion or HVR ? It looks like it is.
Kurps


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok I am sorry to ask this but I am a newbie what do you mean when you ask "is that RC a Sion or HVR" ?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RC = Red Check

Sion and HVR are well known bloodlines.

Don't be afriad to ask those types of questions, we all had to start somewhere!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh nice! Ok then I am not sure of there bloodlines. I know they came from Jun.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

they are HVR line cross to my aristona family... yeap!! yeap!!! all my foundation came from mike mcconnell here in san diego..


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

golden boy , bro, yes the grizlle is my line too.. i have more if you come over, like i told you before...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah Jun is the pigeon master he will hook you up good!


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

you said it Pip just bring a bag of feeds. lol


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats right!!!!!!!!! Daves feed in lemon grove! Then out to see Jun!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice birds sandiego,thought they were HVR or sion. 
Kurps
BC=blue check BB=blue bar BBWF=Blue Bar White Flight..... Pip


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Kurps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree those parents are mighty fine looking stock  hope those babys provide you with hours of joy while taking to the skies


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

sandiego said:


> golden boy , bro, yes the grizlle is my line too.. i have more if you come over, like i told you before...


I will make it down there soon to visit! During my trip down there I also want to stop by geralds(kalapati) and Rods place also.


----------

